# turbo new rabbit????????



## gtiglock (Mar 15, 2004)

has anyone come up with a proven kit or put together a turbo2.5 in a new rabbit yet about to buy one if not i'm getting the gti


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

does anyone on here use the search feature to find the most talked about topics on vwvortex?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

Wtf, go get the gti then.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

if u want turbo, its usually more economical and reliable to get a factory turbo-charged car. (note, usually, its not always the case)


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

get the GTI. its better than the puny 2.5 anyway. 
2.0T rocks, and 2.5 sucks


----------



## 07_Blackbunny (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_get the GTI. its better than the puny 2.5 anyway. 
2.0T rocks, and 2.5 sucks


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_get the GTI. its better than the puny 2.5 anyway. 
2.0T rocks, and 2.5 sucks

you suck!! The 2.5 is not puny by any means it actually has a bigger displacement than the 2.0T durr. And it's way more realiable. I've seen dozens of 2.0T Jetta's and GTI's in the shop with all varities of problems, but no bunny's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

2.0T is the way to go. the 2.5 has a low redline anyway. 
the 2.0T actually has a turbo which makes things go fast
btw i like to







and drive


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

good stuff mujjuman
I don't think i'd buy the 2.5L car with the intentions of putting a turbo on it so i could keep up w/ a 2.0T, not gonna be worth it in the $ for $ aspect, you'd still be better off getting a base GLI/GTI and going from there. Or, find yourself a used one. 
As far as reliability, the 2.5 has faired much better than it's turbo counterpart, but the after market is currently better for the 2.0T and probably will remain so for some time if not indefinitely. 
As far as the 2.5 "actually" having bigger displacement, the 15 psi of boost on the 2.0 will make the thing perform more like a 4.0L engine as opposed to the 2.0, so, we'd actually lose on displacement too...still winning on reliability and bang for the buck though.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

my sarcarsm is turned off for this post only...
flynavyj, you speak the truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but i think the 2.0T performs more like a 2.8 to 3.0 liter instead of a whopping 4.0liter engine... however, i can see more boost and bigger turbo accomplishing that. 
as for $ for $, your right on that one. unless we do alot of modding (which costs alot of money) and make 450hp we wont be able to match the 2.0T's cheap hp (meaning more hp can be squeezed out literally for less money)
and i also agree that the 2.0T has way better aftermarket and will continue to have better aftermarket.
sarcasm back on...
GTI rulez


----------



## Foxxridergt (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

the only problem that i have with GTI's is that everyone around here (dallas)has them and then they chip it and bam thats it thats there car. so becauese there parents just spent 26,000 for them on their car they think there something else. Whereas some of my less fortunate friends and i have to save up for the car and cant afford to put that much down right away. But hey thats just my point of view. Wheres the fun in modding the car if all you have to do is add rims? Maby not even that


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Foxxridergt)*

[sarcasm=off]
i agree again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[/sarcasm]


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

To all the people who said go get the GTi, they are retarded. Don't buy a GTi over the Rabbit. Go look at the SPECS on a GTI and then look at the specs on a Rabbit. 150bhp 170tq, 200bhp, 207tq. Now the GTI is more of a sports car, but spending 10k on a turbo, 50hp, and all the stupid accessories you get is definitely a waste. 25k for a GTI with 200hp? No thanks. Go buy yourself something better for 25k, like a used STi or R32.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

Forgot to mention the GTI weighs like a damn elephant.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

And GTI glock, it's your decision, get what ever you want, but believe me. Put a turbo on the 2.5 and you will be hunting GTI's. It's more of a waste, if you ask me. The rabbit is alot more subtle. I have springs on my rabbit, and i've destroyed 2.0Ts around back roads without breaking a sweat. You will spend less money turbo-ing the rabbit than buying a new GTI and having less horsepower than turbo bunny. It's that simple.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*

Looks like some one is trying to post whore a bit. Shame on you.


----------



## Morose (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

Dude, get whatever you want too. I bought a rabbit because i didn't feel like spending the extra money on a GTi. Sure the GTi is a hell of nice car, but almost $10,000 more







....no thank you, so not worth it IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (gtiglock)*

There was a guy... You know how the origional GTI wasn't out in the states yet, so he built up a Rabbit that could kick the GTI's ass. He did the same thing with one of the new Rabbits, but I forget where I saw it... I think it was in a magazine.
I'd just buy a GTI as opposed to turbo a Rabbit... unless you want a turbo with a timing chain instead of a belt.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_unless you want a turbo with a timing chain instead of a belt.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_









timing chains are generally more reliable then belts


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_timing chains are generally more reliable then belts

Of course, but GTI's use belts? I never knew that. Another example of how the 2.5 is superior.










_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 6:40 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (QuiescentPlunge)*

yeah im pretty sure the 2.0T uses a belt...


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_
Of course, but GTI's use belts? I never knew that. Another example of how the 2.5 is superior.








_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 6:40 PM 4-28-2007_

I checked with the dealer because I was curious about that... If I buy a brand new car, I'd rather have a chain. I'm pretty sure I asked them if the 2.0T was a belt, but I might not have... it's a VW DOHC 20v 4-cyl turbo... Aside from being 2.0L and having direct injection (FSI) it's not much different than the 1.8T.
--
Timing belts aren't necessarily bad, but they need to be replaced every (typically) 60000 or so. If that belt breaks, your valves are going to stop moving up and down and your pistons are going to hit them (some motors aren't 100%, but at this point most are).
A chain doesn't need replaced or serviced under normal conditions, though you typically want to make sure that you're regular on your oil changes and use good oil because most (I don't know about the Rabbit) run in an oil bath.
Another great thing about the chain... VW started putting the water pump in on the timing belt on the Mk4's (2.0L and 1.8T), which is not only a pain in the ass to change, but you really really should do it when you get the timing belt done... if the pump seizes, your timing belt will snap. Having a timing chain, your pump would be (I would assume) on the accessory belts, where you should have easier access to it.


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*

f**k yea


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_I checked with the dealer because I was curious about that... If I buy a brand new car, I'd rather have a chain. I'm pretty sure I asked them if the 2.0T was a belt, but I might not have... it's a VW DOHC 20v 4-cyl turbo... Aside from being 2.0L and having direct injection (FSI) it's not much different than the 1.8T.

Yes, it has a belt. I encourage you to find another high horsepower turbocharged 4 cylinder out there using a chain. And it's a lot different than the 1.8T, so I'm not sure what you're smokin.
--

_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_Timing belts aren't necessarily bad, but they need to be replaced every (typically) 60000 or so. If that belt breaks, your valves are going to stop moving up and down and your pistons are going to hit them (some motors aren't 100%, but at this point most are).

It's called a non-interference motor, though not many people make them.

_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_A chain doesn't need replaced or serviced under normal conditions, though you typically want to make sure that you're regular on your oil changes and use good oil because most (I don't know about the Rabbit) run in an oil bath.

Ask a VR guy, chains do not equal no maintenance. And when a chain breaks, it damages more than just the chain and the valvetrain...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_if u want turbo, its usually more economical and reliable to get a factory turbo-charged car. (note, usually, its not always the case)

Again with this unfounded generalization. With the price gap between the Rabbit and the GTI, you'd have to be mechanically retarded or incredibly lazy for the cost of turbocharging the rabbit to exceed the price of the GTI.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
It's called a non-interference motor, though not many people make them.
Ask a VR guy, chains do not equal no maintenance. And when a chain breaks, it damages more than just the chain and the valvetrain...

If I have to explain the difference between a belt and a chain, I'm going to stay away from using the terms interference and non-interference engines... Especially because a lot of people who are semi-technical don't seem to understand what makes a motor one or another... The 2.0 8v comes to mind, simply because interference damage isn't very common, but it's still an interference engine because it's possible.
Non-technical explainations for non-technical people.
Just about every 4-cyl on the market right now is an interference engine, and no, a chain doesn't really negate that. In fact, a lot of companies are starting to make bigger interference engines and putting belts on them... the Dodge/Chrysler 3.5L V6 comes to mind. Manufacturers are trying to push more and more out of cars, so DOHC motors with interference designs are becoming much more common.
I didn't say it NEVER requires maintence, I was just getting at the fact that it's much less often... though typically more of a pain.
I was more pointing towards some basic similarities, mot having had much of a (read: any) chance to tear either the 1.8 or 2.0 20v motors apart.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:48 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
And it's a lot different than the 1.8T, so I'm not sure what you're smokin.



the 1.8t 20v head will bolt to a 2.0t bottom end and share the same mounting points and will bolt up to the same transmission as the 1.8t


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_

the 1.8t 20v head will bolt to a 2.0t bottom end and share the same mounting points and will bolt up to the same transmission as the 1.8t


lol, I'm not talking what will bolt to what....


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
lol, I'm not talking what will bolt to what....









Naturally, the finer details will be different, and there will be some design differences - FSI would require such, the head will be designed differently and the pistons will be different... but it's still built off the same basic design, which is where I was coming from saying it was an "FSI" 1.8 with more displacement. The differences are there are for the sake of the direct injection - a new engine management system, increased compression, a different intake/fuel delivery system.
I'd like to see a 1.8/2.0 hybrid... You'd probably have to get some custom pistons, and anything that attached to the head, along with some kind of engine management change (program a 2.0T ECU to work with the smaller block)... It would be kind of cool, but probably pretty pointless.
I think it was the 4.2L S-line V8 that went through a similar change. I'd have to look again, but i don't think the specifics are necessary - different pistons and a different head design, though the old 4.2 only had 4 valves per cycl and went to 5.... in this case, the other way.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:38 AM 5-8-2007_


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_get the GTI. its better than the puny 2.5 anyway. 
2.0T rocks, and 2.5 sucks

I agree...Don't waste your money on a rabbit. They are so slow...even a turtle can beat them...


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BlueMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueMKV* »_
I agree...Don't waste your money on a rabbit. They are so slow...even a turtle can beat them...


Don't waste your money on the GTI... The Porsche 911 GT3 is faster.
Seriously, though, has it ever dawned on you morons that there's a reason why there's optional motors? So that people who want a faster motor can buy one. It's a passenger car. No one buys it so they can dump premium gas in it or try to race any car they come up to at a red light - you're talking like a Honda driver.
No, I take that back... Honda owners, and just about every other make... they seem to get it. VW owners don't.
We won't even get into the reliability nightmares that are aging turbo cars... any turbo car. But really, the 1.8T's aren't old enough yet to really worry about it either.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

Some people just like a challenge. Obviously you don't. No biggie.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_Some people just like a challenge. Obviously you don't. No biggie.

Sorry, must've missed something... Challenge? All I'm saying is that if you want to BUY a faster car you should buy it, but that doesn't make the base motor "a piece of ****".
I'm sure you're not taking what I'm saying and assuming that I don't think you can get more power out of the 2.5 and make it faster. There seems to be a lot of potential there.
The text is black and white for a reason, bucko.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:14 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

I think if you read it over again, slowly, you'll see what I meant.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_I think if you read it over again, slowly, you'll see what I meant.

There are two things you could have been getting at, and neither one of them has anything to do with anything. Once again, all I'm saying is that the optional motor is there for people who want to BUY a faster car.


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Sorry, must've missed something... Challenge? All I'm saying is that if you want to BUY a faster car you should buy it, but that doesn't make the base motor "a piece of ****".
I'm sure you're not taking what I'm saying and assuming that I don't think you can get more power out of the 2.5 and make it faster. There seems to be a lot of potential there.
The text is black and white for a reason, bucko.

_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:14 PM 5-8-2007_

Rabbits are "a piece of ****"...I would never buy one....GTI's FTW!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlueMKV)*

buy a motorcycle


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_buy a motorcycle

I'de turbo that...haha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I'de turbo that...haha


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

ur a dick
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*

couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*

the rabbit is lighter and doesnt have the stupidest looking front ends


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (slvrRaBBit697)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrRaBBit697* »_...doesnt have the stupidest looking front ends

easy now.


----------



## 12w0 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_get the GTI. its better than the puny 2.5 anyway. 
2.0T rocks, and 2.5 sucks


there's bashing within our own "community"? thats just stupid.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

how much does an fsi injector cost again??


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

23.8k out the door w/ taxes for my gti pk2,huffs(got lucky)...i love the rabbit to, alot of my friends have em and **** id even rock the front end on my car.. 2 cars for 2 different wallets. Im sure in a year or so i will be fighting with turbo'd 2.5's


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_Im sure in a year or so i will be fighting with turbo'd 2.5's









I hate to break it to you but...
A turbo rabbit (and rest assured it'll happen soon) will annihilate a gti.
Plus a $15k car plus a $4k turbo kit is still much less than your $23k gti.
And anyways gti's only win at the strip- which to me drag racing is a big yawn- rabbits have been beating gti's at autox. 
Agility= more fun than acceleration
Well at least to me
Besides why does it matter to you: you have a bike... isn't that fast enough?








Yesterday while I put $40 of gas into my rabbit







I thought for a second about trading it in for a duc s4r. For economic reasons of course.







But I still love my rabbit too much.


_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 7:23 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*

2 different wallets? 
I wouldn't put it that way.
I just dropped 300K for a house. The rabbit is my second new 06+ car.......and I support a wife and 2 kids.
Did I buy the rabbit, because my wallet is smaller than yours?
Don't mean to bash your post.. I just don't agree with it, cause it sounds like you're saying rabbit owners buy rabbits cause their wallets can't afford a gti.
My credit would allow me to buy a gti.... I just have other priorities.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_2 different wallets? 
I wouldn't put it that way.
I just dropped 300K for a house. The rabbit is my second new 06+ car.......and I support a wife and 2 kids.
Did I buy the rabbit, because my wallet is smaller than yours?
Don't mean to bash your post.. I just don't agree with it, cause it sounds like you're saying rabbit owners buy rabbits cause their wallets can't afford a gti.
My credit would allow me to buy a gti.... I just have other priorities.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *12w0* »_

there's bashing within our own "community"? thats just stupid. 

btw, the _sarcastic _comment i made was a JOKE
i made it back when people were overly bashing the 2.5, esp on our own 2.5 forum


----------



## BuZnEE (Jan 5, 2002)

can we stay on a technical unbaised open-minded window? This is definitely not going anywhere. Things have a purpose, rabbit with its 2.5L engine is what it is. The car was not designed as a race car but does have potential. I for one would drive it as is and have fun with it. A GTI is also a good car, but then again it is more expensive.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (BuZnEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuZnEE* »_can we stay on a technical unbaised open-minded window? This is definitely not going anywhere. Things have a purpose, rabbit with its 2.5L engine is what it is. The car was not designed as a race car but does have potential. I for one would drive it as is and have fun with it. A GTI is also a good car, but then again it is more expensive.









To be honest it would appear the only thing limiting this car (reliability-wise) is the transmission, and that could be wrong given there are only a few examples where the trans failed and there is no way to know (yet) what the issue is. Because let's face it, the rabbit is the same car as the GTI. The only real difference I've seen is the steering knuckles are smaller on the rabbit, the rest is the same (outside of the motor). The rabbit could be a perfectly good "race" car (whatever you define a race car to be...). The rabbit still has the same body, subframe, independant rear suspension, etc... What I'm getting at is that the body is capable. The engine (while not as peppy) has plenty of torque to go around. You guys have the same kind of power the original mkIV gti had and with an intake and exhuast and maybe cams you could be right where the AWP motor got the later mkiv 1.8T's from the factory...
I can't really see anything to complain about on the Rabbits. Maybe all you guys will have to do is buy an LSD. And after seeing that VW tech quote a new trans at $5500 due to the pin letting loose, $1500 for an LSD + installation isn't too bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (magilson)*

you guys are a riot. Oh and for those paying attention the new 2.0T is a 16V with a timing belt and not a 20V The direct injection took the place of the 5th valve in the combustion chamber. Now to the turbo 2.5 vs 2.0T ? Welp as stated a turbo 2.5 is gonna destroy a 2.0t even on low boost. Also with Vw's history of over building bottom ends I would say it will be a reliable engine even force induced. I think the biggest advantage the 2.5 is going to have is tuning. That FSi **** is going to be a wall for tuners.


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

To the OP
Keep an eye on my thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3241618
I _*PROMISE TO THE VORTEX*_ that there will be a supercharger kit for the 2.5 by the end of this year.








Not only will there be a supercharger kit, I am aiming for them to be relitivly cheap (4-6 thousand for ECU, supercharger, intercooler, injectors, fuel pump (might not even need it), FPR, fuel lines, fuel rail, intake manifold (the SC, IC and IM will replace the intake from box to valves) and of course, an instructional guide (probably DVD) so you can put the kit in yourself). That will be worth it to buy a 14 grand car, add a 5000 dollar kit, and pull 350 HP (aiming to get)








Honestly, my biggest worry is the 04A blowing.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_To the OP
Keep an eye on my thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3241618
I _*PROMISE TO THE VORTEX*_ that there will be a supercharger kit for the 2.5 by the end of this year.








Not only will there be a supercharger kit, I am aiming for them to be relitivly cheap (4-6 thousand for ECU, supercharger, intercooler, injectors, fuel pump (might not even need it), FPR, fuel lines, fuel rail, intake manifold (the SC, IC and IM will replace the intake from box to valves) and of course, an instructional guide (probably DVD) so you can put the kit in yourself). That will be worth it to buy a 14 grand car, add a 5000 dollar kit, and pull 350 HP (aiming to get)








Honestly, my biggest worry is the 04A blowing.

Is the 04a the tranny? Because it seems they have been blowing unassisted.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

what ECU will you be moving to? You imply you will be ditching the stock one.
There are several things this ECU does that I'm not aware of any aftermarket ECU's being able to handle.


_Modified by magilson at 7:35 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_what ECU will you be moving to? You imply you will be ditching the stock one.
There are several things this ECU does that I'm not aware of any aftermarket ECU's being able to handle.

_Modified by magilson at 7:35 PM 5-20-2007_

A CIS ECU


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_
A CIS ECU










WTF....Im going to pretend I didnt see that...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

CIS with a returnless fuel system. I can only hope you're kidding. In any case this'll be interesting. With an ECU swap I'm guessing there will be other less time consuming, less expensive, easier ways to do it...


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

Im going to make the supercharger out of tin foil to cut costs










_Modified by Motoring_Maniac at 6:28 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_I _*PROMISE TO THE VORTEX*_ that there will be a supercharger kit for the 2.5 by the end of this year.










_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_I _*PROMISE TO THE VORTEX*_ that there will be a supercharger kit for the 2.5 by the end of this year.










_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_I _*PROMISE TO THE VORTEX*_ that there will be a supercharger kit for the 2.5 by the end of this year.









WOW dude nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_To the OP
Keep an eye on my thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3241618
I _*PROMISE TO THE VORTEX*_ that there will be a supercharger kit for the 2.5 by the end of this year.








Not only will there be a supercharger kit, I am aiming for them to be relitivly cheap (4-6 thousand for ECU, supercharger, intercooler, injectors, fuel pump (might not even need it), FPR, fuel lines, fuel rail, intake manifold (the SC, IC and IM will replace the intake from box to valves) and of course, an instructional guide (probably DVD) so you can put the kit in yourself). That will be worth it to buy a 14 grand car, add a 5000 dollar kit, and pull 350 HP (aiming to get)








Honestly, my biggest worry is the 04A blowing.

thats a great price! yeah the tranny sucks on our cars


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

i was a HONDA OWNER before buying my new Rabbit i spent 20,000 on a SI motor (b16) in a CRX car was def not a waste other than the whole value afterwards but to keep the car was faster than any car i ever been in i was pushin low 10s all day but im a motor buildin type of guy i like lil slow **** and make it ridiculous for the simple fact of what everyone is trien to say on here to just buy a gti why buy something that is "fast" stock that takes the fun out of it get something super slow and make it fast yourself then when u blow peoples doors off they will sit there with there thumbs up there bungholes wonderin what just happend heres a pic for the people who sit in doubt


----------



## EMunEEE (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
A chain doesn't need replaced or serviced under normal conditions, though you typically want to make sure that you're regular on your oil changes and use good oil because most (I don't know about the Rabbit) run in an oil bath.
Another great thing about the chain... VW started putting the water pump in on the timing belt on the Mk4's (2.0L and 1.8T), which is not only a pain in the ass to change, but you really really should do it when you get the timing belt done... if the pump seizes, your timing belt will snap. Having a timing chain, your pump would be (I would assume) on the accessory belts, where you should have easier access to it.

Yea the timing chain is great, but it does require some maintenance. I know on 12V VRs, the chain guides and tensioner wear and can break, causing the chain to loosen (relieved tension) and the broken pieces can fall into other places within the timing chain "housing". When you have to replace the lower guides/tensioners, you have to remove the transmission to do so (on the VR anyway).
The timing belt is easier to replace.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (EMunEEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMunEEE* »_
Yea the timing chain is great, but it does require some maintenance. I know on 12V VRs, the chain guides and tensioner wear and can break, causing the chain to loosen (relieved tension) and the broken pieces can fall into other places within the timing chain "housing". When you have to replace the lower guides/tensioners, you have to remove the transmission to do so (on the VR anyway).
The timing belt is easier to replace.

timing belt needs to be replaced every 60-70K(or it is recommended), my vr6 has 174K miles, on the stock tensioner and guides. so i doubt that timing chain replacement costs 3 times that of the belt.








BTW I am trying to get into new rabbit, only because my wallet can't afford a GTi now.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (Foxxridergt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foxxridergt* »_the only problem that i have with GTI's is that everyone around here (dallas)has them and then they chip it and bam thats it thats there car. so becauese there parents just spent 26,000 for them on their car they think there something else. Whereas some of my less fortunate friends and i have to save up for the car and cant afford to put that much down right away. But hey thats just my point of view. Wheres the Fun in modding the car if all you have to do is add rims? Maby not even that

I Think You hit the nail on the head. Where is the fun in modding?
And....
who f*cking cares about some ass hat that has a gti his parents bought. 
they will probably wreck it because they dont know how to drive it.
the 2.5 is a super good engine that is fairly new. 
so with that said you have to have a market before you have an aftermarket








besides hasnt the 2.0t been arround for a long time anyway?
wouldent that make it have a larger selection of aftermarket 
parts.......
dont we all







and drive


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Don't waste your money on the GTI... The Porsche 911 GT3 is faster.
Seriously, though, has it ever dawned on you morons that there's a reason why there's optional motors? So that people who want a faster motor can buy one. It's a passenger car. No one buys it so they can dump premium gas in it or try to race any car they come up to at a red light - you're talking like a Honda driver.
No, I take that back... Honda owners, and just about every other make... they seem to get it. VW owners don't.
We won't even get into the reliability nightmares that are aging turbo cars... any turbo car. But really, the 1.8T's aren't old enough yet to really worry about it either.


*Your An Ass Hat* take that talk off the vw board if you dont like us.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMunEEE* »_
Yea the timing chain is great, but it does require some maintenance. I know on 12V VRs, the chain guides and tensioner wear and can break, causing the chain to loosen (relieved tension) and the broken pieces can fall into other places within the timing chain "housing". When you have to replace the lower guides/tensioners, you have to remove the transmission to do so (on the VR anyway).
The timing belt is easier to replace.

Meh, this is true... VW hasn't had the best luck with their chains... The timing belt is easier and cheaper to service, (cheaper because it's easier and takes less time)... mainly because it's designed so you can get in and replace it. It would be nice if VW could get chains running as reliably as some other manufactures. Still, though... noise and knowing you need to change tensioners is a little better than a belt snapping.

_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_*Your An Ass Hat* take that talk off the vw board if you dont like us. 

I think you missed the point of that post and the sarcasm in the first sentence. I think it went way over your head. There are a lot of VW owners that are complete tools and the only response they have to anything about someone's car or the work they've put into it is "OMG, you should've bought a VR6/1.8T/2.0T!!!! Your car sucks!" By the way, people are banned or docked points for a post like yours. You're making that post count of 10 really obvious.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 4:14 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_

*Your An Ass Hat* take that talk off the vw board if you dont like us. 

yeah sarcasm or no this is a vw board and you compared me and everyone else here 
to a honda owner. thats it.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

No, I compared the people who bash on base motors and cars to Honda owners. That must have gone right over your head. And the sarcasm was only the first sentance. I was trying to show how stupid it is to bash on a Rabbit because it isn't as fast as a GTI. The rest of it has no sarcasm whatsoever.
By the way, that post was from 5/8. This thread was more or less dead.
Why did you quote yourself?


_Modified by ninety9gl at 5:16 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_No, I compared the people who bash on base motors and cars to Honda owners. That must have escaped you. And the sarcasm was only the first sentance. I was trying to show how stupid it is to bash on a Rabbit because it isn't as fast as a GTI. The rest of it has no sarcasm whatsoever.
By the way, that post was from 5/8. This thread was more or less dead.
Why did you quote yourself?

_Modified by ninety9gl at 5:10 PM 6-25-2007_

If thats what you ment then fine. You not an ass hat. Sorry.








I just love my vw and hate it when people bash my car or other vw's


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_I just love my vw and hate it when people bash my car or other vw's

Exactly.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

i agree with ninety9gl but honestly, bashing honda owners just for the sake of doing so is stupid


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i agree with ninety9gl but honestly, bashing honda owners just for the sake of doing so is stupid









Well, JUST tonight I was bashed by a honda SI owner.







I was at my local starbucks when a certain individual Parked next to me and began talking smack about my car. At first I kept my mouth shut but after the "no torque" comment I just got absolutley peeved. I eventually called him on his "ignorant blunder" but saying (infornt of a few very nice ladies, not that they knew what torque was or what we were talking about btw)
"Thats a cool SI man, if im not mistaken, your honda has what...130 140fpt stock?"
(looks at me funny"
"Yeah around there, is this your golf?"
"Yup, this be my rabbit"
" Yeah, my si stock def has enough torque than yours, what is yours pushin' 120/135 and 110 fpt (he said some stupid number like that)?"
"right now its pushin my golf clubs and my creatine in the back (lol I cant believe i said that)
So I just gander at his and then turn to mine and say...
"Wow, not bad not bad at all...Im really workin on my rabbit's toque, maybe when i chip it it'll bring it from 170 stock to 190, now if you dont mind please please.... please before you go ahead and tell your buddys what sucks make sure you know what the you're talking about before you bash someones car." Theres a computer inside starbucks go look at my car online and get somewhat educated about my car..."
so as he was going inside he asked me if I wanted to take it out to race, i replied "your not even worth my time man, sorry" But if your really itchin come autoXin next weekend and well see who has "no torque"
LOL yeah so this was fresh in my mind. Guys well all love VWs were the 2.5 crowd We will have some much to look forward to. yeah, there are some shortcommings with venders for aftermarkets but seriously our cars (jetta and rabbits) were ment for guys and girls to have an affordable and awsome car. of course we are going to get flack from people who think that our motor isnt even worth puttin money into, WE ALL KNOW THATS IS BS. I personally just let the 2.0t elitists blow smoke up their own tailpipes because I know that in the long run I will always be happy with my 2.5
-word my .2 1/2 cents










_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:35 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

lol nice story. that kind of smack talk is what i hate though... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the SI owner


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

funny story about cvic si's i straight smoked an 06 cvic si on the speedway this morning....
and my rabbit is stock. he just couldent keep up i am also sure his si was slightly modded
didnt get a chance to ask him though cause he was far behind in my rearview......


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Just yesterday on my way to work some dude in Acura TL was trying to race me








I politely explained to him that this not GTI, dumb ass, as we stood at the traffic light.
An second thought I could of drag along in 1st and second gear, but after that...
...cops would of showed up










_Modified by crawl at 5:06 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## Redcross_520x (Aug 2, 2006)

put my flame suit on :]


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (crawl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crawl* »_Just yesterday on my way to work some dude in Acura TL was trying to race me








I politely explained to him that this not GTI, dumb ass, as we stood at the traffic light.
An second thought I could of drag along in 1st and second gear, but after that...
...cops would of showed up









_Modified by crawl at 5:06 PM 6-26-2007_

someone in a C-series *AMG *tried to race me....
i was like, "wtf?" 
ofcourse he blew past me as soon as he hit 2nd.... i didnt even try lol....


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_funny story about cvic si's i straight smoked an 06 cvic si on the speedway this morning....
and my rabbit is stock. he just couldent keep up i am also sure his si was slightly modded
didnt get a chance to ask him though cause he was far behind in my rearview......









*Ahem* I think you're telling porkie pies







My friends stock civic EX 2006 has absolutely no trouble keeping up with my rabbit. Si would leave it no problem. Check 0-60's and 1/4th mile times.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

dude, get yourself a 2.5 and build a custom 31psi turbo kit... and maybe a 100-shot of NAWZ just for kicks... 
...the 2.5 doesn't have the aftermarket presence of the 2.0T yet, and will not for some time... if you're that stuck on having a turbo, you've already answered your own question.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_
*Ahem* I think you're telling porkie pies







My friends stock civic EX 2006 has absolutely no trouble keeping up with my rabbit. *Si would leave it no problem. Check 0-60's and 1/4th mile times*.

yeah i figured that, i was skeptical at first as well.....
that thing has 200hp for God's Sake and a very high redline. it means he can hold his gears longer while still making power (horsepower) while our engines are beginning to choke and we're stepping off the throttle to shift. still, they are lighter than our cars, and thats another advantage. 
honestly, its not very easy to beat a 2006 Civic Si with our stock 2.5s. i dont even thing it can beat the older Si's, because they were MUCH lighter than the current ones.... so even the older Si with 140hp could beat us, because they were about 2400-2600 pounds...
however, with a chip, intake, exhaust, and a diet, we may be able to roll with them.... BUT, if you bring FI into the equation, even with 3psi, its a whooole different story.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_
*Ahem* I think you're telling porkie pies







My friends stock civic EX 2006 has absolutely no trouble keeping up with my rabbit. Si would leave it no problem. Check 0-60's and 1/4th mile times.


yeah well i left him and his cvic behind. 
maby he was afraid or had an automatic tranny








maby it was the fact we were raceing up a large hill 
many factors go into it...... 
But it happened why is that so hard to believe? 
anyway im not claiming much nor do i race people on the street all the time
i had a guy im a bmw m3 try to race me... 
lets just say my fav thing to do is to get people to take off at a stop light 
while i go normal speed... then i watch them get tickets......

























_Modified by Codename-dnb at 10:43 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

soooo much misinformation in here.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (gtiglock)*

here is the turbo kit.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_soooo much misinformation in here.








par for the course, unfortunately... gotta love the 'tex.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

its hard to believe because your bunny is a auto and would trap maybe 86 in the 1/4 where as a honda would be a 95-97 mph trap, there is no way you would even come close, 
the SI and GTI are a race for each other, but certainly not the bunny


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

<makes head nod motion> uh huh. uh huh.


----------



## gtiglock (Mar 15, 2004)

woww i have'nr been to this post i a while , I started all this ?? Well ever one i did not get the rabbit our the gti i ended up with the 05 gli 1.8t love it and mods are stacking up for it now and i will be home soon to drive here again(I'm in Iraq now)


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_

yeah well i left him and his cvic behind. 
maby he was afraid or had an automatic tranny








maby it was the fact we were raceing up a large hill 
many factors go into it...... 
But it happened why is that so hard to believe? 
anyway im not claiming much nor do i race people on the street all the time
i had a guy im a bmw m3 try to race me... 
lets just say my fav thing to do is to get people to take off at a stop light 
while i go normal speed... then i watch them get tickets......
























_Modified by Codename-dnb at 10:43 AM 6-29-2007_

Funny. I didn't know they made Si's in an automatic...cute idea though.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_
Funny. I didn't know they made Si's in an automatic...cute idea though.

im sure it was just a "Cute" idea


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_
Funny. I didn't know they made Si's in an automatic...cute idea though.

They didn't and they don't. The SI wasn't racing up hill or down hill, if he was it would of beat the rabbit. Although if it was a older si hatch then i would beleive it. i raced a few EP hatches and they are about even with my rabbit.


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

The point when a thread turns from one uneducated question to a gathering of immaturaty is when I begin praying that the mods wake up and realize that enough is enough and lock this up. I love Volkswagens for many reasons, one of them being because it's a very unique community. I believe the one thing that I dislike the most about the MKV is that it has introduced a large number of the "Fast and Furious" generation to Volkswagens, and that to me is a very sad thing. I love the old Vortex, without threads like this. I think Hans, and the "Unpimp Ze Auto" Ad Campaign have done the complete opposite with the MKV body style and introduced a lot of the owners of the "pimped out street racers" into what used to be a very clean, very intruiging car community. It's a sad day for me. Maybe it's time to move on to Audi.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MrMister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMister* »_The point when a thread turns from one uneducated question to a gathering of immaturaty is when I begin praying that the mods wake up and realize that enough is enough and lock this up. I love Volkswagens for many reasons, one of them being because it's a very unique community. I believe the one thing that I dislike the most about the MKV is that it has introduced a large number of the "Fast and Furious" generation to Volkswagens, and that to me is a very sad thing. I love the old Vortex, without threads like this. I think Hans, and the "Unpimp Ze Auto" Ad Campaign have done the complete opposite with the MKV body style and introduced a lot of the owners of the "pimped out street racers" into what used to be a very clean, very intruiging car community. It's a sad day for me. Maybe it's time to move on to Audi. 

quoted in agreement


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
quoted in agreement

Buy a 2008 M5!








I love my 2.5 Jetta but im not trying to stay vw my entire life.


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

How many volkswagens have you owned in the past is the question though. It's easy to lack loyalty if you're new to the scene, but VW has been there for me since I sat behind a wheel. So until the day ( A.) VW takes a dive off the deep end or ( B.) go bankrupt I will be a VW enthusiast.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (MrMister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMister* »_How many volkswagens have you owned in the past is the question though. It's easy to lack loyalty if you're new to the scene, but VW has been there for me since I sat behind a wheel. So until the day ( A.) VW takes a dive off the deep end or ( B.) go bankrupt I will be a VW enthusiast. 

My first car was actually a mkII jetta so i've been with vw for awhile. Its lasted me until I got my new car so I have no complaints with vw. It got me from point A to B on the same clutch!!!







Awww, memories!


----------



## karmatoburn (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: turbo new rabbit???????? (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_There was a guy... You know how the origional GTI wasn't out in the states yet, so he built up a Rabbit that could kick the GTI's ass. He did the same thing with one of the new Rabbits, but I forget where I saw it... I think it was in a magazine.
I'd just buy a GTI as opposed to turbo a Rabbit... unless you want a turbo with a timing chain instead of a belt.


...i don't know all you guys too well, so you could be making a sarcastic statement here and i don't even realize it, but wasn't that mr. nueman the founder of nuespeed...and its name is the thunder bunny.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
Buy a 2008 M5!








I love my 2.5 Jetta but im not trying to stay vw my entire life.

i love VWs, but that doesnt mean that i wont buy other brands


----------

